# Badminton XC Thread :)



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Well the first two are out on course - Oli T with Armada and Izzy Taylor with Briarlands Matilda.  I like what they've done with Huntsman's Close this year.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

I like Armada, but I think we've said this before, he's just not that careful - I hope he picks up tomorrow.  He also looks a little tired/behind.

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Shame for Izzy T


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Yes poor Izzy   Jodie Amos' horse makes it look easy!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Gaaahh shush JB.  Not saying another word about anyone else


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

what a shame for Jodie, looked quite a heavy fall but luckily she seems OK


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Flippin' Nora - 10 secs inside the time . . . and poor Izzy and Jodie .

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Gaaahh shush JB.  Not saying another word about anyone else
		
Click to expand...

Bad JB! Unlucky really.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Vicarage Vee already causing problems today, it does look huge


----------



## googol (7 May 2016)

I didn't realise armada is 17! I thought the xc order was based on the dressage?! I read about ollie bring annoyed so I'm confused now


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

googol said:



			I didn't realise armada is 17! I thought the xc order was based on the dressage?! I read about ollie bring annoyed so I'm confused now
		
Click to expand...

Nope, xc is drawn order


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

And now Louise Harwood . . . they're going down like nine pins!

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Oli/Armada was the best combination to start it though, what a ride.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

WandaMare said:



			Vicarage Vee already causing problems today, it does look huge
		
Click to expand...

It's massive . . . no wonder so many are hesitating/backing off.

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			It's massive . . . no wonder so many are hesitating/backing off.

P
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it's a vile fence.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

Lots of issues already and the time seems pretty tough - unless you're Armada  

Should be an interesting day


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Have to say I'm not a fan of Louise hardwoods riding, just seems like she's swimming a bit and horse isn't really listening. tbh, I'm not really surprised that she had a stop (ish) and better at a solid fence - think what might have happened at the vicarage vee!

I'm really impressed by Joseph murphy, he rode brilliantly!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Oli/Armada was the best combination to start it though, what a ride.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was classy.

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

I like what they've done with the course this year, I didn't see a preview so was very confused at first, but it's good to have a change without it being completely different.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Oli/Armada was the best combination to start it though, what a ride.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's annoyed that he seems to be pathfinder with unusual regularity...sounds like it didn't hurt him today though 

Who do people think is going to be in our Rio team?


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

Now Sarah bullimore has gone - thank goodness for collapsible back rail


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Ouch!  Is Sarah Bullimore's horse ok?  That was nasty.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

God love frangible pins!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

Am here, what have I missed?  Just saw sarahs fall, ouch!


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Ah bless her horse, his legs were shaking but both in one piece...phew!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Ooooh I like Dani Evans' grey . . . smart boy.

P


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

Horse looked a little perplexed as to what happened - possibly could be a little sore as looked quite a knock


----------



## ester (7 May 2016)

HashRouge said:



			I think he's annoyed that he seems to be pathfinder with unusual regularity...sounds like it didn't hurt him today though 

Who do people think is going to be in our Rio team?
		
Click to expand...

They are restricted by who has 2 rides though, and actually looking at the stats he isn't that hard done by. And if you said same first person can't go first in consecutive years I don't think that would have helped him. He also brought the other 4 stars into, like badders can control what other do!?


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Rio's so open this year, Harry Meade was talking about it yesterday. Today I think will answer some questions, but some prospective team horses are doing the 3*s instead.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2016)

ester said:



			They are restricted by who has 2 rides though, and actually looking at the stats he isn't that hard done by. And if you said same first person can't go first in consecutive years I don't think that would have helped him. He also brought the other 4 stars into, like badders can control what other do!?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that, it's just luck of the draw really!

Right, I now have to drive from Oxford to Manchester so no XC for me . Wish it was on the radio!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Didn't like the use of the whip AFTER the fence . . . .

P


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

Think I might try to do an analysis of the fences again when it's all finished as looks as though it could be quite interesting


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

Megan has now retired


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

ester said:



			They are restricted by who has 2 rides though, and actually looking at the stats he isn't that hard done by. And if you said same first person can't go first in consecutive years I don't think that would have helped him. He also brought the other 4 stars into, like badders can control what other do!?
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree that it's a limited field of 2 horse riders and you can't expect different events to care what the others have done and it's completely statistically possible due to chance...  I can still understand him being a bit upset and feeling a bit picked on - even if it's irrational


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

mypegasus said:



			Think I might try to do an analysis of the fences again when it's all finished as looks as though it could be quite interesting
		
Click to expand...

The results do it for you in some ways, it's on the Badminton website.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Me neither PS.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

1 second over for Jean Teulere and we might see Ian Stark back hahahaha.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Didn't like the use of the whip AFTER the fence . . . .

P
		
Click to expand...

Nor me...not surprised horse lost all confidence in her


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (7 May 2016)

I missed Oli & Armada's round but good to see they got in inside time. Showjumping always seems to be their weakest phase though and is where they usually drop a few places. Hopefully this year will be different!

I would like to see Oli in the Rio team this year but agree that it does seem quite open as to who will get in. Do we know when teams will be announced?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Dan Jocelyn just made Huntsman's look easy.

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Lol just realised the guest is Boyd Martin, I thought Ian was calling him "boy" and thought he was being a bit rude!


----------



## ester (7 May 2016)

JFTD said:



			Whilst I agree that it's a limited field of 2 horse riders and you can't expect different events to care what the others have done and it's completely statistically possible due to chance...  I can still understand him being a bit upset and feeling a bit picked on - even if it's irrational 

Click to expand...

He hasn't been first out since 2013 though. Would have made more sense to whinge that year as he was drawn first 2011 (but withdrew a horse) and 2012 (cancelled) 
He went first at burghley last year but not the year before. 
I do wonder whether they should mix up who first for dressage and who first for XC


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Have they changed the angle of the vicarage vee at all? Seems to be causing more issues than normal


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Have they changed the angle of the vicarage vee at all? Seems to be causing more issues than normal
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it the first year they've had it in for a while?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

ester said:



			He hasn't been first out since 2013 though. Would have made more sense to whinge that year as he was drawn first 2011 (but withdrew a horse) and 2012 (cancelled) 
He went first at burghley last year but not the year before. 
I do wonder whether they should mix up who first for dressage and who first for XC
		
Click to expand...

Yea I saw the stats.  I did say it was irrational, but I can still understand it.  Sort of!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Dan and Beaucatcher are in a lovely rhythm . . . keep it up boys!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

I should shut up . . . darnit.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Dan and Beaucatcher are in a lovely rhythm . . . keep it up boys!

P
		
Click to expand...

Oh well done :/


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Mad_Cow347 said:



			I would like to see Oli in the Rio team this year but agree that it does seem quite open as to who will get in. Do we know when teams will be announced?
		
Click to expand...

Selection will be before Barbury I know that much, as that's usually the last team run but the dates don't fit this year.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

That's a shame - right decision though.  I just love Dan's attitude with his horses.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

Shame about DJ - they were looking so good and then it all fell apart   We can blame PS!


eta - attitude seconded


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Isn't it the first year they've had it in for a while?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was in last Year? Not sure though.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I should shut up . . . darnit.

P
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not alone lol


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			I thought it was in last Year? Not sure though.
		
Click to expand...

Angle looks tricky and the height, think my horse would try to go under lol


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			I thought it was in last Year? Not sure though.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember, I know it wasn't in for a few years, it might have returned last year.  Has always been a toughie though


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

teapot said:



			The results do it for you in some ways, it's on the Badminton website.
		
Click to expand...

I like to have a look at number of horses stopping at each fence etc, use the fence analysis from fhe website.

Did it a couple of years ago when it was carnage, was quite interesting.  Also quite interesting to see movement up and down the board.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

What a good horse!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

What a genuine horse to squeak over that skinny brush like that . . . 

P


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

I missed the beginning and have only just started watching! can someone fill me in on what's gone on so far and who has got round clear/got round with faults/retired/fallen?

Currently Tom Crisp and Gwendoline Fur are going round in my coverage.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

So far only Oli has got round within the time.  Quite a few fallers and refusals.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

That was so unlucky


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Detailed results here https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-results-2016/


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Gwendaline's horse did a great job, not a pretty round but horse tried his heart out for her


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			That was so unlucky 

Click to expand...

Can understand him being a bit frustrated about that.  I don't much fancy landing in that ditch either.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			So far only Oli has got round within the time.  Quite a few fallers and refusals.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Have just heard Gwendoline Fur also got round within the time and is in second, I'm sad I missed OT's xc as him and Armada are a fave to watch xc!

Tom Crisp's fall didn't look nice, straight into the middle of the ditch but horse looks to be ok at least.

Sarah Ennis couldn't be anything but Irish with all that green.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

JFTD said:



			Can understand him being a bit frustrated about that.  I don't much fancy landing in that ditch either.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely- I thought he rode it really well, determined And controlled, did not deserve to fall


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Sarah Ennis seems to sit back before each fence, does anyone think that might have contributed to her stop?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

I'm liking Boyd as a commentator.

P


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Sarah Ennis seems to sit back before each fence, does anyone think that might have contributed to her stop?
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it, with any horse that backs off/or suspects will stop you should be sitting back before the jump to make sure you can keep horse in front of you. 
If I was doing badminton I'd be making sure to sit back before fence & ride strongly 

 at the horse rearing!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Definitely- I thought he rode it really well, determined And controlled, did not deserve to fall 

Click to expand...

Nope, he looked pretty convincing too.  Others have got away with more - but that's life, sadly.



JennBags said:



			Sarah Ennis seems to sit back before each fence, does anyone think that might have contributed to her stop?
		
Click to expand...

It's an interesting style, isn't it?  I thought I was defensive to a fence 



Clever riding from the circus act!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Haha - Cornacrew just did a Kali!  

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm liking Boyd as a commentator.

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's made me laugh a few times, and obvs knows what he's talking about.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Sitting back saved Sarah Ennis from falling there! #huntingstyle 

I wish Simon grieve (no.23?) would retire, doesn't look very safe


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Haha - Cornacrew just did a Kali!  

P
		
Click to expand...

Certainly doing his best to get that horse home without complete disaster - looks a tricky one!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Sitting back saved Sarah Ennis from falling there! #huntingstyle 

I wish Dave grieve (no.23?) would retire, doesn't look very safe 

Click to expand...

Me too. That horse doesn't look happy


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Doubt it, with any horse that backs off/or suspects will stop you should be sitting back before the jump to make sure you can keep horse in front of you. 
If I was doing badminton I'd be making sure to sit back before fence & ride strongly 

 at the horse rearing!
		
Click to expand...

If you did that on my horse, he'd stop, without a doubt.

Simon Grieve is really taking good care of his horse, giving him a lovely ride after his waving!


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Sarah Ennis seems to sit back before each fence, does anyone think that might have contributed to her stop?
		
Click to expand...

there's been another refusal there too, so it may just be it's a bit of a tricky fence!


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			If you did that on my horse, he'd stop, without a doubt.

Simon Grieve is really taking good care of his horse, giving him a lovely ride after his waving!
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree, he might be riding carefully but it doesn't look safe, especially considering the size and difficulty of the xc :/


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

ecb89 said:



			Me too. That horse doesn't look happy
		
Click to expand...

I agree - all joking aside, Kali could be very backwards thinking out on a XC course and it's not ideal when you're tackling fences this big - Pops never went round anything bigger than an 80cm track XC so it's hardly a fair comparison, but the horse's attitude is very similar.

As Starkey said, not ungenuine, just backing off.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

Kathryn Robertson's (?) horse has a cute pony canter!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I agree - all joking aside, Kali could be very backwards thinking out on a XC course and it's not ideal when you're tackling fences this big - Pops never went round anything bigger than an 80cm track XC so it's hardly a fair comparison, but the horse's attitude is very similar.

As Starkey said, not ungenuine, just backing off.

P
		
Click to expand...

It's the reason I never xc-ed F competitively and I ultimately gave up jumping him in any real sense.  But F isn't really comparable to any of these horses on any level 

But I presume he knows his horse, he's got him home at least!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

Well done Simon. Ooooo Micheal,  everything crossed


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Don't agree, he might be riding carefully but it doesn't look safe, especially considering the size and difficulty of the xc :/
		
Click to expand...

That's what's great about forums, we all have our own opinions :lol:


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Michael Jung and Sam - what a partnership . . . smooth as silk they are.

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Michael Jung and Sam - what a partnership . . . smooth as silk they are.

P
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Anyone else notice how Sam crossed his front legs over the corners?  very sweet!


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

I think the commentator's (I don't know who it is - the American one) comment about Michael Jung and Sam having a special relationship is one of the most accurate things I've heard from them today


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Oh I didn't realize Sam and Paulank Brockagh had had a stop - that's a shame.

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Michael Jung and Sam - what a partnership . . . smooth as silk they are.

P
		
Click to expand...

They are such class..and as I type he clunked the mirage pond fence!


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Michael Jung is one of those people you hate to love - he's just too good!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			They are such class..and as I type he clunked the mirage pond fence!
		
Click to expand...

But you can see the partnership . . . they read each other so well . . . and they just FLEW the vicarage vee!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

"Just knocking off a couple of exercises . . . !" . . . quote of the day for me .

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

He's sheer class and I still can't warm to him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 May 2016)

Assuming a sound trot up in the morning, there is your winner.  What a horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Blimey he's a cool customer . . . what a round.

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Assuming a sound trot up in the morning, there is your winner.  What a horse.
		
Click to expand...

He's been in that position before though and it didn't happen. You never know with 4*s...


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Wow - that was just a masterclass in xc riding from Michael Jung. 

And I'd put oil towenend & armada right up with Michael Jung in their display of "how to ride badminton"


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Assuming a sound trot up in the morning, there is your winner.  What a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

teapot said:



			He's sheer class and I still can't warm to him.
		
Click to expand...

It's a little too clinical, isn't it?  Without a doubt it was a classy round and his horse is incredibly well prepared for this.  Made it look easy.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

Woo hooooo! Teapot I wasn't a fan till I saw him at Burghley, he was so lovely to his horses and his little face when he won and how humble he was with his team made me change my mind. Everything crossed for him tomorrow


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

Interesting all the issues with the upright little houses.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

JFTD said:



			It's a little too clinical, isn't it?  Without a doubt it was a classy round and his horse is incredibly well prepared for this.  Made it look easy.
		
Click to expand...

Clinical is a good word. 



ElleSkywalker said:



			Woo hooooo! Teapot I wasn't a fan till I saw him at Burghley, he was so lovely to his horses and his little face when he won and how humble he was with his team made me change my mind. Everything crossed for him tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I've seen him ride and win too. Can't put my finger on it, but no doubt he's a level above everyone else.


----------



## dixie (7 May 2016)

Liking Jesse ? Style. Very quick thinking over the VV


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

dixie said:



			Liking Jesse ? Style. Very quick thinking over the VV
		
Click to expand...

Yup, good horse to have a crack at the alternative after hitting the VV like that, and looked a really good round otherwise to me.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

teapot said:



			He's been in that position before though and it didn't happen. You never know with 4*s...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I doubt he'll make the same mistake again, though.  He will ride every fence tomorrow.

P


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Yes, but I doubt he'll make the same mistake again, though.  He will ride every fence tomorrow.

P
		
Click to expand...

He could well finish top with at least a fence inhand as well, there's currently 12 penalty points between him and OT


----------



## dixie (7 May 2016)

OMG


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Ouch, that looked a painful fall for vittoria


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

OMG Vittorisa Pannizon fall


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Borough Pennyz - ooooof!  Glad the little grey is ok.

P


----------



## Madam Min (7 May 2016)

That was a horrible fall for the Italian lady


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

I've warmed to him in the last year.  I used to find him robotic, but he just doesn't give much away.  He's just a very cool customer and you can't knock him.  My only grudge with him is that he's prevented WFP from a few titles that I'd love to see him win.  

And yes, Ollie has always been a very good xc rider, as are a lot of GB riders.  He's up there with his dressage riding too, but just needs to up his show jumping level (I'd love to see him sj well on this horse this final time at Badminton).  The thing about MJ is that he is right on top of his game on all three phases, and doesn't have to hope that one good phase wings it for him.

Re The Vicarage Vee, it has been in recently, but this year it (and a few more fences) seem a bit old style, in that they are open rails that the horse sees through and they can focus on the ditch etc rather than the fence.

Anyway, I'm abroad and can't watch, so please elaborate more in your commentary guys!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

That looked really, really unpleasant.  Watching them stuck down there was a bit horrifying.


eta for Honey's benefit:  VP's horse totally misread/ knobbed about at a big oxery thing and jumped through the front rail, she whacked her head off the back rail and the horse came out under the back rail after a few moments stuck between them in the wreckage of the fence.  VP sort of dismounted before he went under.  But mounted up to walk home, so hopefully ok.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

What a horrible fall and horrible position for Vittoria and her horse to be in!

Looked as if she was trying to lift the back rail off as well and it wouldn't go, thankfully the horse scrambled from underneath :O


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

teapot said:



			Clinical is a good word. 



I've seen him ride and win too. Can't put my finger on it, but no doubt he's a level above everyone else.
		
Click to expand...


Yes he is exactly that, clinical.  He doesn't let his emotions in at all, which makes his riding more focused.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Wonder how often that happens, with a horse getting stuck under a parallel fence - maybe need to look at having frangible pins that release from upwards pressure as well as down?


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 May 2016)

Vets will be kept busy today.  

That horse that has just shouldered the Vicarge V out of his way took a massive thump and then gave the back end a walloping.

From a public viewing point of view there has been a couple of uncomfortable moments.


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

JFTD said:



			That looked really, really unpleasant.  Watching them stuck down there was a bit horrifying.


eta for Honey's benefit:  VP's horse totally misread/ knobbed about at a big oxery thing and jumped through the front rail, she whacked her head off the back rail and the horse came out under the back rail after a few moments stuck between them in the wreckage of the fence.  VP sort of dismounted before he went under.  But mounted up to walk home, so hopefully ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.x


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Vets will be kept busy today.  

That horse that has just shouldered the Vicarge V out of his way took a massive thump and then gave the back end a walloping.

From a public viewing point of view there has been a couple of uncomfortable moments.
		
Click to expand...

I agree . . . there will be quite a few withdrawals after this phase.

P


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 May 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Yes he is exactly that, clinical.  He doesn't let his emotions in at all, which makes his riding more focused.
		
Click to expand...

I know who I would want on my horses if I was an owner.  He is in a class of his own.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Wonder how often that happens, with a horse getting stuck under a parallel fence - maybe need to look at having frangible pins that release from upwards pressure as well as down?
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine with a fence like that where it's more like a showjump-type fence it would definitely be possible to have something where they could be lifted off upwards incase a horse or rider is trapped underneath.

I didn't want to imagine what could happen if the horse tried to stand and got stuck under the top part, very scary moment to watch and I can imagine even moreso for Vittoria.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Blyth Tait just rode a lovely line into the Vicarage Vee, but did I see the horse lose his back end a little as he turned to gallop away?

P


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Nice to have Harry Meade commentating. 

I love listening to him, love how he explains things as well.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Did one of them just say Alice's horse is green? I'd hope not at 4*!
Looked a bit anxious after the last water jump - wonder how VV and lake will go


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

I can't believe Mike Tucker just asked Michael Jung if he understood "walking on air" . . . sigh.  I like Tucker, but that was bordering on rude.

P


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I can't believe Mike Tucker just asked Michael Jung if he understood "walking on air" . . . sigh.  I like Tucker, but that was bordering on rude.

P
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Galley Light is such a lovely horse.  Odd little factoid - Z (Kali's competition rider) bought her lovely TB Lamplighter (half brother to Miner's Frolic) from Ben Way.

P


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Did one of them just say Alice's horse is green? I'd hope not at 4*!
Looked a bit anxious after the last water jump - wonder how VV and lake will go
		
Click to expand...

I think they meant green at 4* level.

It must be totally different riding round such a busy in terms of crowds cross country course


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Great round by Ben Way - super stuff.

P


----------



## spacefaer (7 May 2016)

Mike Tucker falling into the "speaking slowly and loudly" to foreigners category.  Very patronising.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Great round by Ben Way - super stuff.

P
		
Click to expand...

I missed half his round (tidying up - inconsiderate house viewers!) but the second half looked very smart indeed


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Michael Jung came across really well in that interview . . . likable, solid sort of chap - very focused, but pragmatic.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Looking at Andreas Ostholt and thinking about the depth in the German team, they're going to be VERY hard to beat at Rio.

P


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Portersize Just A Jiff really is such a tiny little horse.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Looking at Andreas Ostholt and thinking about the depth in the German team, they're going to be VERY hard to beat at Rio.

P
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention Ingrid!


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I know who I would want on my horses if I was an owner.  He is in a class of his own.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, absolutely.  

I mean he doesn't let nerves affect him at all.  When you consider he is a whisper away from the Grand Slam, he keeps himself so in control.  I'm envious, I'm at the other end of the spectrum.  I'd be a nervous wreck.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Is that blood in his horses mouth?

Love just a jiff - especially since Camilla speirs has ridden him since juniors!


----------



## TheSylv007 (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Is that blood in his horses mouth?
		
Click to expand...

I was just wondering that


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Wow - can't believe he got away with that . . . for Honey, Andreas Ostholt's horse telescoped his neck down to get a good look at the ditch at the first element of the vicarage vee and damn near ran out, Andreas picked him up, gave him a shove and somehow got him far enough to the left of the flag.

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Given it's got a bit sunny, depending on location of sun etc, wonder if there's a reflection on that water behind that little house?


----------



## TheSylv007 (7 May 2016)

Another refusal at the little housy thing at the Mirage Pond, wonder why?  Is there something odd about the take-off side?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

I do love Harry Meade's commentating - wouldn't you love to watch the whole thing with him?  He's so knowledgeable and informative.

P


----------



## Charmin (7 May 2016)

Not sure how that horse wasn't pulled up, blood was very visible, noticed the commentators went a bit quiet when shown a close up.

Mind you got to have guts to pull someone up at Badminton for non jumping fault.

So pleased for Emily Gilruth to get round clear on Beau, lovely horse and she's produced him all the way from a four year old.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

oops, read my times wrong!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

I'm loving Clarke Johnston's horse, lovely long striding and honest, just my type.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

sasquatch said:



			oops, read my times wrong!
		
Click to expand...

No he's not gone yet, about 5 more horses before him


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			No he's not gone yet, about 5 more horses before him
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've just noticed! I have the start list in another tab and must have read the time wrong - my error hehe


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

I think I have a crush on Harry


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

sasquatch said:



			Yes, I've just noticed! I have the start list in another tab and must have read the time wrong - my error hehe
		
Click to expand...

Link to start list please?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

teapot said:



			I think I have a crush on Harry
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know I do . . . and I'm old enough to be his mother!

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Link to start list please?

P
		
Click to expand...

Here it is https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-start-list-2016/


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

What time is Alice Dunsdon going?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

teapot said:



			I think I have a crush on Harry
		
Click to expand...

He is entertaining!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Fanks JB.  Passes a glass of prosecco over.

P


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Fanks JB.  Passes a glass of prosecco over.

P
		
Click to expand...

Oooh if I'd known I was getting prosecco... anything else you need? :lol:


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Oooh if I'd known I was getting prosecco... anything else you need? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

More prosecco? 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Interesting point Harry made about Jock Paget's horse going gadget free . . . it is nice to see.

P


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Also nice to see that little pat of appreciation from Jock after the difficult stride


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

Harry Meade's voice is so soothing lol


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Francis Whittington has got his foot to the floor - Hasty Imp is very hasty indeed!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Mulry's Error on course next .

P


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

awkward stride there in the water


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Where's Ben Hobday?  Great to see Toddy, but I want to see the lovely Mulry's Error .

P


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

Yes! Just shouted at the TV as Ben made it over the vicarage vee


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Wow that cheer from the crowd for Ben as he flew Vicarage Vee, lovely!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Mulry's Error is such a trier . . . gorgeous arse!  And then there's Ben.  Great story.  

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

Love mulrys errors bum &#128525;

Any one else really want to spank it?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

There was about a mile of daylight between Leonidas and the Vicarage Vee!

P


----------



## Hexx (7 May 2016)

Ben's got an extra passenger - check out the teddy behind his number - he's carrying it for a charity for a young rider with bone cancer.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Blimey well sat Toddy!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Well sat Toddy.

P


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Those legs are stabilizers!!!!!!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

I follow Wilberry on Instagram. Hannah is a very inspiring young lady!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Hexx said:



			Ben's got an extra passenger - check out the teddy behind his number - he's carrying it for a charity for a young rider with bone cancer.
		
Click to expand...

Wilberry the Wonder Pony .

P


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Arghh where's Tina? I know one of the owners of Star Witness and I so hope he comes home!


----------



## mattydog (7 May 2016)

Is the teddy a horse called Wilberry?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Anyone else got something in their eye watching Ben Hobday complete?  No?  Just me then . . . 

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

The little Wilberry pony managed to stay on board, wonder if he was strapped in. So sweet


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

Hexx said:



			Ben's got an extra passenger - check out the teddy behind his number - he's carrying it for a charity for a young rider with bone cancer.
		
Click to expand...

so cute!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else got something in their eye watching Ben Hobday complete?  No?  Just me then . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

My hay fever is very bad today...


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

so so pleased ben got round safe <3


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Link to start list please?

P
		
Click to expand...

https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-start-list-2016/

^^ should all be there


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

mattydog said:



			Is the teddy a horse called Wilberry?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

Is he going well?  I so want Murly and Ben to get round with their usual style.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Arghh it's worse watching when you know connections.


----------



## View (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else got something in their eye watching Ben Hobday complete?  No?  Just me then . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Piriton not working for me today ...


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Come on Alice (following her cousin round!)


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

I bet Tina's relieved she's got through all the waters!


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Yes.

Is he going well?  I so want Murly and Ben to get round with their usual style.
		
Click to expand...

think he had a few time faults, but otherwise got round clear.

So brilliant to see them again, Mulry is still one of my favourites!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

View said:



			Piriton not working for me today ...
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the fexofenadine and still not enough for that round


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

oop alice dunsdon having problems there


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Wooop! So pleased for them :biggrin3:


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

tina is a class act, quickest time of the day in clear.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

That's a shame  Some achievement to do what Alice has done.


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

Has Alice retired??


----------



## Walrus (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else got something in their eye watching Ben Hobday complete?  No?  Just me then . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Yep, me too! So pleased they came home safe and his reaction going through the finish was brilliant, well done Ben, Mr Mulray and extra passenger Wilberry the Wonderpony!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

mypegasus said:



			Has Alice retired??
		
Click to expand...

No eliminated, such a shame.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

mypegasus said:



			Has Alice retired??
		
Click to expand...

Three refusals so it's elimination


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

that's a shame for Alice


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2016)

I missed it as was out of the room just saw her walking away


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Such a shame for Alice  soooooo impressed with Star Witness, Tina had a fab round


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Well sat that girl!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Wow Zara, brilliantly sat.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Haha teapot, we keep posting the same thing at the same time


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

Bloody hell, well sat - sticking in an extra stride and burying into the bottom of VV is not a comfortable moment :eek3:


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Good squeak over the VV for Zara and High Kingdom.

P


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Zara rode that round so positively, really enjoyed watching her today


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 May 2016)

Come on Kerry!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Weeeeeee, that was a great jump


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Good luck Emily


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Go on Emily! Exciting stuff


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Is Emily King's horse hogged?


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

Good luck Emily! I really hope she goes clear!


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Well done Kerry!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Is Emily King's horse hogged?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Is Emily King's horse hogged?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he rubs it or something I think.


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Clare85 said:



			Yes, he rubs it or something I think.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.

I've never seen her ride before, she's a lovely rider.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Interesting.

I've never seen her ride before, she's a lovely rider.
		
Click to expand...

She is, very exciting for the sport I think


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

Lovely riding!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

This is a cracking round by Emily King.

P


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

Is she round?


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

I wonder if her solid xc colours are in homage to her mother.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Through the lake Honey, classy round so far


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

not yet, almost


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Even nervous just reading this, I'd be dreadful watching it!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

OMG!


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Oh no!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

She's up, thank god for that, really sad for her


----------



## adamntitch (7 May 2016)

Ouch glad she's walking away from that one


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

oh my god!


----------



## Equine_Dream (7 May 2016)

Oh no  poor Emily after such a fantastic ride


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

What's happened!!!!!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

Looked like he landed on her


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Honey - Emily stopped and horrible fall at second last, glad she's up


----------



## Sarah_K (7 May 2016)

Ouch. Hope she's ok- ah she's up on her feet. Phew!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Oh what a shame .

P


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

Poor Emily, I was really impressed with her round!!


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Well that's horses in a nutshell! What a shame, poor girl.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Glad they have both got up and walked away from that.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Emily fell at the second to last, just had the striding wrong on a tired horse.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			This is a cracking round by Emily King.

P
		
Click to expand...

PS you have done it again!

I bet she will be sore tomorrow morning, that looked very nasty


----------



## Hexx (7 May 2016)

Poor girl!  She was going so well.  Hope horse is OK, he hit that fence hard.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Such a shame after a fabulous round. Good things to come in the future from Miss King though.


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

was that her mum coming up to her? bless her, such a good round, she looked so sad


----------



## Walrus (7 May 2016)

Poor Emily, that was looking like such a fantastic round.


----------



## mattydog (7 May 2016)

Horse looked as if he took a knock too. He looked sore walking away.


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

I don't think it's fair they are showing her upset


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

Oh the poor girl, right at the end, what a shame.


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2016)

Gutted for Emily- I was so worried when she didn't get up.


----------



## spacefaer (7 May 2016)

She and the horse looked tired - very flat approach to the 1st element.  Horsewas vvery genuine and looked after her all the way round


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

ecb89 said:



			I don't think it's fair they are showing her upset
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2016)

ecb89 said:



			I don't think it's fair they are showing her upset
		
Click to expand...

Poor lass.  I missed it, second from last?  That's rotten luck


----------



## Equine_Dream (7 May 2016)

Aw bless her heart she looks so upset  glad mum is there with her. She's literally been there done that


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 May 2016)

might just be showing people who saw the fall that she's up and relatively not injured.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

spacefaer said:



			She and the horse looked tired - very flat approach to the 1st element.  Horsewas vvery genuine and looked after her all the way round
		
Click to expand...

Yes, what a horse. Lucky girl to have that ride, he's lovely. She rode beautifully I thought.


----------



## LibbyL (7 May 2016)

Gosh that literally made me shed a tear. She rode so beautifully and calmly the whole way round, such horrendous luck. What a genuine horse otherwise though. I hope she's alright tomorrow, such a lovely person on the whole she deserves to have even a fraction of the success her mum did!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Poor Harry D, he's a lovely chap, really wanted him to get a good clear round this year.


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

She'll be back. She's got an amazing career in front of her


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Well screamed Bettina :lol:


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

What a shame for Emily but it won't be her last Badminton and thankfully both got up. 

Sounds like the course is causing mayhem. Personally I'd really like Michael J to win, I like him and love Sam and it would be amazing for the sport for the grand slam to be won again. 

And I'm super super delighted that Ben Hobday and Mr M got round xx


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Well screamed Bettina :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I think that would be my technique at the vicarage v too!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Wonder if it was a good thing it was in German? Hahaha.


----------



## SusieT (7 May 2016)

well MJ has two fences in hand and barring sam being lame I think that pretty much hands him the trophy!


----------



## LibbyL (7 May 2016)

Loving the commentary this year, Harry Meade is so interesting


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2016)

Keep the comments coming peeps, am following the XC vicariously via HHO whilst stuck spectating a cricket game. First time that I can remember that I haven't been glued to the live action on the telly.


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2016)

My red button is not working!!!


----------



## LibbyL (7 May 2016)

It is on bbc sport website too

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/35947428



amymay said:



			My red button is not working!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Nicola Wilson's on course now (for the folk who can't see / follow) and living dangerously!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

Well sat!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/35947428


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

SusieT said:



			well MJ has two fences in hand and barring sam being lame I think that pretty much hands him the trophy!
		
Click to expand...

A rider at Bramham was in second or third place with couple of fences in hand.  At the second to last fence the horse did a massive dirty stop and the rider came off, along with the bridle.  So you never know!  Although I did say to my friend on Weds at the trot up that when they presented the grassroots trophies after the 4* trot up they may as well give Mj the 4* trophy too.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Shame Nicola has retired


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Well sat Nicola!

shame she has retired, but definitely the sensible decision


----------



## spacefaer (7 May 2016)

Mary King had 7 sj down when in the lead at Badminton

Given that MJ show jumps at 1.50-1.60m as well as eventing to 4*, and riding at Grand Prix on the flat..... it may well be a formality though!


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Mary King had 7 sj down when in the lead at Badminton

Given that MJ show jumps at 1.50-1.60m as well as eventing to 4*, and riding at Grand Prix on the flat..... it may well be a formality though!
		
Click to expand...

He's so greedy. Needs to learn how to share


----------



## spacefaer (7 May 2016)

ecb89 said:



			He's so greedy. Needs to learn how to share 

Click to expand...

I think the rest of the world needs to up their game lol!


----------



## ScottyJ (7 May 2016)

I can appreciate all that MJ is but I always wanted Pippa to be the only winner of the Grand Slam


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

ScottyJ said:



			I can appreciate all that MJ is but I always wanted Pippa to be the only winner of the Grand Slam
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## SusieT (7 May 2016)

yes anyone else I'd be hanging on to my prediction - but not MJ! he is so predictable -I'll eat my hat if he needs both pole!


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Agreed, I'll be very surprised if MJ loses his lead tomorrow. He's incredible. He's definitely raised the bar!


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2016)

SusieT said:



			yes anyone else I'd be hanging on to my prediction - but not MJ! he is so predictable -I'll eat my hat if he needs both pole!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, although he really ought to knock one fence down to make it more exciting!


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Is Beanie's horse quite small...his face looks quite ponyish?


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Beanie Sturgis and Lebowski just finished, I think the commentators said 7 seconds inside the time. Paul Tapner lost a stirrup at the water but made it through OK.


----------



## SusieT (7 May 2016)

not terribly impressed with tim prices attitude to falling off....


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

SusieT said:



			not terribly impressed with tim prices attitude to falling off....
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? Did I miss something?


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

This French rider...Helen something doesn't look very comfortable/positive going round


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Paul Tapner is not having an easy time on this course, he's having to work hard


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

SusieT said:



			not terribly impressed with tim prices attitude to falling off....
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I got the sense he was blaming the horse, seemed a bit snatchy towards it.


----------



## pizzi (7 May 2016)

She was doing so well. Cracking horse. Shame.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			What do you mean? Did I miss something?
		
Click to expand...

Another victim of the Vicarage Vee.


----------



## SusieT (7 May 2016)

just a bit sulky, didn't even look at his horse just climbed back on - when if he had sat up he might have stayed on...


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Nasty looking fall for Lucy Jackson but horse and rider seem unharmed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Ouch, that horse is going to be a bit sore tomorrow.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Nasty looking fall for Lucy Jackson but horse and rider seem unharmed.
		
Click to expand...

is she the one who fell into the V?

hope they are both ok, horses did look a bit sore once he was standing


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (7 May 2016)

I've been out riding so missed quite a lot. Gutted for Emily King!

I love Tina Cook & Harry Meade's commentating. Harry is so very posh!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Loving Harry Meade as a commentator, but it does make me feel old that I can remember his dad winning double Olympic gold...


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

sasquatch said:



			is she the one who fell into the V?

hope they are both ok, horses did look a bit sore once he was standing 

Click to expand...

Yes, horse sort of fell sideways into ditch after landing.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Gemma Tattersall and Arctic Soul have just started.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

SusieT said:



			just a bit sulky, didn't even look at his horse just climbed back on - when if he had sat up he might have stayed on...
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok, I thought maybe he'd hit him or something.  Looking a bit sulky after falling off at badminton is allowed in my book!


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

I'm not watching them going over the Vicarage Vee now, too scarey. Landing side looks awful


----------



## BBP (7 May 2016)

To be fair, Tim is a nice guy and a great rider, he'll have been a bit cross at himself coming off but that horse will get a big pat and he'll be kicking himself. Buck Davidson made me cringe the whole way round, flopping about and sitting on the cantle for half of it. Looks in no way fit enough himself to he helping his horse out.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2016)

KatPT said:



			To be fair, Tim is a nice guy and a great rider, he'll have been a bit cross at himself coming off but that horse will get a big pat and he'll be kicking himself. Buck Davidson made me cringe the whole way round, flopping about and sitting on the cantle for half of it. Looks in no way fit enough himself to he helping his horse out.
		
Click to expand...

Mum kept saying he looked like a sack of spuds and should just give up before he tumbles off sideways &#128541;

Felt sorry for the horse


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Gemma Tattersall clear inside the time - about 4 seconds inside.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Gemma Tattersall had a fab round, horse still looked full of running coming to the last, v impressive


----------



## spacefaer (7 May 2016)

Thought the commentators were being very (tactfully)rude about Buck - Tina saying she didn't think he was fit enough.  He looked pretty chunky and loose in the saddle for someone of his experience.


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

Gutted for Emily - never seen her ride before but was seriously impressed at her. Will look forward to seeing her next year.

was hoping Lucy wouldn't try and jump VV but glad to see them both up.

Buck - horrific to watch and glad he finally pulled up! 

Gemma Tatterstall - brilliant, what a great horse.

Hope Jeanette gets round too!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Gemma Tattersall clear inside the time - about 4 seconds inside.
		
Click to expand...

And she's gone into third place.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Oh no


----------



## adamntitch (7 May 2016)

Omg can't watch anymore after that


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

****

That was a horrific fall  

Hope both are ok.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Oh jeez, hope Jeanette is ok, that was nasty


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

Holy crap that was horrific I really hope they are both ok.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2016)

Holy crap that was a bad fall!!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Horrific looking fall - was that Jeanette Breakwell? Same fence as Emily King fell at, looked like horse landed on her leg.


----------



## wellwisher (7 May 2016)

That was horrid


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

oh god, that fall looks awful.

fingers crossed both get up ok.


----------



## Aleka81 (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Oh jeez, hope Jeanette is ok, that was nasty
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

OMG


----------



## Haphazardhacker (7 May 2016)

****


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Is she up?


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Fact that horse fell on her, she wasn't moving and horse couldn't get up - really, really, really hope both are ok 

Ets. No update yet, & Louise hasn't been held on course yet


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

I really hope they are both up


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			Is she up?
		
Click to expand...

commentators haven't mentioned anything yet, however they don't seem to be holding anyone on the course?


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Nothing has been said and horses still on course, I'm really worried, hope both are OK


----------



## atropa (7 May 2016)

The lack of commentry on her is worrying me..didn't like the way she was lying on the ground  Hope she's okay


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Fact that horse fell on her, she wasn't moving and horse couldn't get up - really, really, really hope both are ok 

Ets. No update yet, & Louise hasn't been held on course yet
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, really hope both ok


----------



## SusieT (7 May 2016)

awful fall


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

Hope we get an update soon. That was a terrible fall &#128563;


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

They haven't gone back to her. Hope she's ok. It looked horrible


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Not good, still no word. Really really hoping they're both ok, looked horrific


----------



## AML (7 May 2016)

Eyes the ground say they're both up


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Oh Christ, poor Boyd, looks likes he's hurt his knee.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

And another fall  poor Boyd, looked sore landing 

Ets. Appears horse rolled onto his legs :/


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Couldn't see anything on Badminton website - thoughtt there might be a news flash or something.
Just been another nasty one at vicarage vee - horse up but rider on floor


----------



## adamntitch (7 May 2016)

**** that fence it dangerous


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Another V victim


----------



## SusieT (7 May 2016)

but they have got several still going not stopped yet


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

AML said:



			Eyes the ground say they're both up
		
Click to expand...

That's good news, thanks


----------



## ecb89 (7 May 2016)

Another nasty fall


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

AML said:



			Eyes the ground say they're both up
		
Click to expand...

Thank god, I hope this is true, looked really bad


----------



## atropa (7 May 2016)

The V is not riding well this year :\


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

AML said:



			Eyes the ground say they're both up
		
Click to expand...

Gosh I hope so, that looked horrific.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Hmmm, now held up so maybe not


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Fingers crossed that they are up - riders now held on course


----------



## Aleka81 (7 May 2016)

Hold on course :-(


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Louise now held on course.

P


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Oh dear, extremely worrying


----------



## Charlie007 (7 May 2016)

Hold on course now due to let's dance fall


----------



## Haphazardhacker (7 May 2016)

Thank God


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

She's sitting up and talking - phew!


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

Held due to Jeanette's fall the commentators said


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Phew, she's sitting up & talking. Fingers crossed that she is ok.

No mention of horse though


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

OK - so she's sitting up - and the horse?

P


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2016)

What a relief.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Jeanette ok - no word on Let's Dance


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Getting worried about the horse now.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Getting worried about the horse now.
		
Click to expand...

And me.

P


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Getting worried about the horse now.
		
Click to expand...

Same. Horse didn't get up but tried to, hoping that she just couldn't get purchase on ground as was lying across jennette, or in shock.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

It's not looking good for the horse. He didn't look great before the camera cut away. Hope I'm wrong, poor boy


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Someone on TE who's there said they're both up.


----------



## TheSylv007 (7 May 2016)

Very long pause and lots of shots of the crowd (plus the commentators talking about how risky the sport is) doesn't bode well


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Louise has just been held, Jeanette is sitting up and talking but no update on the horse 

Boyd's fall looked nasty, not sure if the horse landed on his legs or not but it looks like as he went down his knees took a lot of the impact. Wish they hadn't shown him lying on the floor when he was obviously sore though. We knew he had fallen, didn't need to zoom in on him. 
I've noticed they do it when rugby players are injured and receiving treatment too, and I wish they wouldn't. Of course we know they are down and we are concerned, but if it is a serious injury or if they are in visible pain I'm not sure it's appropriate to then show them receiving treatment after the initial fall/incident.


----------



## RunToEarth (7 May 2016)

WHY are the commentary not updating on the horse and rider - they manage it in racing.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Says on e-venting twitter page that both are up, hope that's correct and both are ok


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Getting more worried about the horse especially as they are now commentating on how well the horses are looked after & the vet care they receive is second to none. 

Plus the prolonged flower/dog/People shots making me more worried 

Ets. Nice to see horse up walking, but doesn't look very comfortable


----------



## AML (7 May 2016)

I have been told by someone near the fence that the horse is up


----------



## typekitty (7 May 2016)

PHEW. Shot of Let's Dance on his feet.


----------



## 3Beasties (7 May 2016)

Phew!! He's up!


----------



## Madam Min (7 May 2016)

Both up!!!


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Horse up. Doesn't look comfortable. Hopefully nothing too serious.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Let's Dance is back on his feet (back on his hooves?) and Jeanette is going to be checked over.


----------



## Charlie007 (7 May 2016)

Yay horse up but didn't look comfortable to me


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Hurrah at last, Lets Dance is on his feet! thank god, they are both OK


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

RunToEarth said:



			WHY are the commentary not updating on the horse and rider - they manage it in racing.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably not fed back to commentary teams as quickly as racing is.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

now showing footage of Let's Dance up on his feet.

Looks a bit sore and stiff, but definitely a good sign if he's walking around.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Camera shots of Let's Dance, looking pretty stiff but up and walking. Thank goodness.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Phew - horse up, but looked lame behind - and Jeanette on her way to hospital.  

P


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

Good to finally have an update and see the horse up, hope he and Jeanette are ok.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Phew at least they are both up and off for checks/treatment. How many more are there to go?


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

6, I think.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			Phew at least they are both up and off for checks/treatment. How many more are there to go?
		
Click to expand...

I think there's about 6 left

Izzy Taylor and OT are still to go for their second rides


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

We live not too far away, south of Badminton and we have just had the most horrendous downpour, with thunder and lightening. I really hope the last few get round before this heads their way or that it misses them altogether..


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Not sure I can cope with much more!!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			Phew at least they are both up and off for checks/treatment. How many more are there to go?
		
Click to expand...

Dani Evans has just started, then there's Izzy Taylor, Oli Townend, Jodie Amos, Christopher Burton, Joseph Murphy.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Nor me lol my nerves can't take much more


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

I'm not even watching it either, just going by what your saying plus Twitter


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Izzy Taylor has jumped the quarry well,

Dani Evans is through the dog box water nicely & made that massive parallel look 90cms - but is traveling slowly

Ets. And has now stopped at the open parallel in water, kinda just ground to a halt


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Clouds are  looking very dark on TV...


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

Worrying me at how slow she is going....

and not surprised at that stop


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Well that was a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Dani Evans had refusal at the oxer in the water and now has come off at the Vicarage Vee, landed on her feet, both her and horse ok


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

And Dani Evans was riding so slowly that horse stopped at VV, but horse kinda slid into the ditch and she was still on landing side


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2016)

**** neither of their hearts were in the V :-(


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Dani Evans fell at Vicarage Vee - commentators kept saying she needed to attack the course more and they were proved right.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Well that was a disaster waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Yep should have gone the slow route


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			Well that was a disaster waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - surprised she went direct, the way she had been riding assumed would take the long route!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Fidgety said:



			**** neither of their hearts were in the V :-(
		
Click to expand...

Not in the course at all if you ask me,!

Well done Izzy, that was sticky.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Oli Townend looks like he may catch the rain


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

Come on Izzy and Oliver. Praying they get around safely!


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Not in the course at all if you ask me,!
.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

Surprised she took the direct route too!


----------



## livetoride (7 May 2016)

Lovely riding by Izzy


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Good riding by Izzy to chose the long route! 

might slow her down, but best decision imo


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Yep should have gone the slow route
		
Click to expand...

Should have come out fighting or not at all.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

I can't watch!


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Would she have been in start box when jennette fell? It's close enough to arena so maybe she saw the fall and that affected her riding


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

WandaMare said:



			I can't watch!
		
Click to expand...

I keep closing my eyes over the technical fences. Really hope they all get around safely!


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Has Izzy's horse got hind overreach boots on?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2016)

Has her horse got blood on one of its whit hinds?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

He's looking a bit tired though.  Come On Izzy


----------



## livetoride (7 May 2016)

I love Izzy's forward riding style


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

Oli is really gunning for it, both him and Izzy are looking good


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Good decision for oli to take long at VV, horse jumped very close to fence!


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

So relieved that Oli took the long route at the vicarage vee....


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Would she have been in start box when jennette fell? It's close enough to arena so maybe she saw the fall and that affected her riding
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you get to this level if you're that easily influenced.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Izzy's horse definitely got a reddish looking sock


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Would she have been in start box when jennette fell? It's close enough to arena so maybe she saw the fall and that affected her riding
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking something along those lines - she certainly didn't lookl very confident.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Looks like blood on izzys horse - could have just overreached


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Has her horse got blood on one of its whit hinds?
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be right.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			I don't think you get to this level if you're that easily influenced.
		
Click to expand...

But if you are all pumped up and ready to go out fighting, to see a fall so close & such a bad fall at that could really dampen your enthusiasm quickly and be playing on your mind.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Has her horse got blood on one of its whit hinds?
		
Click to expand...

definitely noticed it when she was finishing - well spotted!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

Izzy Taylor's gone into 9th place.


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2016)

Blimey.  I think Oli flapped them over that.  Now retired.


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

I love black horses, I came very close to owning one once many years ago, it stil annoys me lol.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Black Tie looked like he was going to stop going through the lake..and now he has retired. Horse seemed to run out of energy..


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Flip oli's horse ran out of petrol very quickly - had been looking labored but didn't think it was that bad


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2016)

Good decision by Oli to retire Black Tie - horse looking tired.

P


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

OT has retired as well


----------



## livetoride (7 May 2016)

Bad luck Oli and Black Tie


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2016)

Sensible riding by Oli


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Think he's done the same before or become tired & fallen so wise decision from Ollie


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

My respect for Ollie has increased over the years. Lots of praise for his horse and quick decision to retire and sort the horse before walking back instead of riding. 

Hope armada picks his feet up tomorrow!


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

I want to see go pro dogs footage. Lol.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Kadastorm said:



			My respect for Ollie has increased over the years. Lots of praise for his horse and quick decision to retire and sort the horse before walking back instead of riding. 

Hope armada picks his feet up tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, really like him as a rider now. He rides some very difficult horses also and gets them going xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2016)

I.M.N. said:



			I want to see go pro dogs footage. Lol.
		
Click to expand...

It would be interesting &#128512;


----------



## marmalade88 (7 May 2016)

What are the white things on some horses noses? I apologise if this has been answered earlier in the thread.


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

They're like a giant plaster. They're designed to keep the nostrils nice and open to help air intake.

Ets nostrils is the wrong word, as it's the passage way not the opening that I'm talking about.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			What are the white things on some horses noses? I apologise if this has been answered earlier in the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Flair strips, meant to help with breathing


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Good god, it's been absolute carnage this year  Lots of sore bottoms tomorrow, poor Chris Burton.

Marmalade88 I think they are to expand the nostrils to help with getting oxygen in to the lungs.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

That was a sore fall!! Poor Chris burton


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

It has, its been really testing this year...


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2016)

Love that analogy about XC riding and pulling out at T junctions in front of lorries - either go for it with conviction or let the lorry pass.


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2016)

WandaMare said:



			It has, its been really testing this year...
		
Click to expand...

It has.   It's been hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

WandaMare said:



			It has, its been really testing this year...
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if it's because there's been such a shortage of runs with lots of events being cancelled?  Riders haven't had a chance to get their eyes in.  The course doesn't look any more difficult than other years, and the ground and weather are perfect.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

Think it's 48 finishers, 32 clear rounds, 11 inside the time


----------



## Lammy (7 May 2016)

Fidgety said:



			Love that analogy about XC riding and pulling out at T junctions in front of lorries - either go for it with conviction or let the lorry pass.
		
Click to expand...

I really loved that too &#128522; Very apt


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			I wonder if it's because there's been such a shortage of runs with lots of events being cancelled?  Riders haven't had a chance to get their eyes in.  The course doesn't look any more difficult than other years, and the ground and weather are perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Could be. Also living in same area its been surprisingly hot and humid today, which might have tired the horses as they haven't had much chance to acclimatise to any warmth so far this year, although it won't be anything compared to RIO...


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

Thanks all for the updates, I'm not sure it's been the most relaxing way to spend my afternoon mind!!

Really hope that all horses and riders are ok, just a little sore. 

P.S it's been odd having no Andrew N or William FP this year! Would of loved for Pippa to have been in still but hopefully she's out of hospital now xx


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Maybe sudden change in temperature has had an effect also - it's been quite cold up until recently, so the very warm weather must make things a bit more tricky.


----------



## I.M.N. (7 May 2016)

Right, time to attend to my own horses, I may have a few inspirational words with them too. 

Great fun watching it with all of you again, until next year.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Well finished Joe Murphy, he always has such wonderful horses.


----------



## marmalade88 (7 May 2016)

ah I see, they're nose strips. They are very odd, I've never seen them before. Do you think they're on a sponsorship/advertising drive? I've never seen anything like that in racing, not to say they aren't used, I've just never seen them. 


I can't believe it's over


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

Joseph Murphy has just finished, last rider. Phew, we can all relax now  Can someone pass me a large glass of wine please


----------



## teapot (7 May 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			ah I see, they're nose strips. They are very odd, I've never seen them before. Do you think they're on a sponsorship/advertising drive? I've never seen anything like that in racing, not to say they aren't used, I've just never seen them. 


I can't believe it's over 

Click to expand...

Been around for years!


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2016)

The nose strips have been round for ages xx


----------



## Kadastorm (7 May 2016)

Wow. 
Not the most relaxing afternoon think my heart has skipped a few beats on a number of occasions! 
Great job by Gemma, Ollie and Izzy. 
Excited for tomorrow. 
Really hope the horses and riders are all ok tomorrow, although some sore butts I feel! 
Now I should probably get out of bed haha.


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Well finished Joe Murphy, he always has such wonderful horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and a brave ride considering he had to wait all day before his round.


----------



## sasquatch (7 May 2016)

Does anyone have any updates on Jeanette Breakwell and Let's Dance, and/or any of the other horses and riders who had some of the nastier falls today?

I can imagine most are fine and just bruised and sore, but just wanted to check!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

According to the BBC, "He [Michael Jung] knocked down a single pole in last year's showjumping finale to miss out on the title, but can afford to see two poles fall this time, assuming his closest rivals deliver blemish-free rounds" - wouldn't you think they'd check their facts? Last year it was Andrew Nicholson who was in the lead and knocked the pole down!


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2016)

Actually I think they mean the year before when he lost the title by knocking down a single pole.

Nicholson had multiple down.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2016)

Ugh can't believe I missed it all! Spent the day driving instead!

Looking forward to tomorrow though. Shame Armada is unreliable over poles though...I'm always a bit heart in mouth at Ollie's rounds!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2016)

AmieeT said:



			Actually I think they mean the year before when he lost the title by knocking down a single pole.

Nicholson had multiple down.
		
Click to expand...

Still think they should have checked their facts...


----------



## vineyridge (7 May 2016)

In case anyone is interested, Gemma Tattersall would be sitting second and Mark Todd would be third after today if it weren't for the dressage coefficient.  They would both lead Andreas Ostholt by less than one point.


----------



## only_me (7 May 2016)

Whats the dressage coefficient?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2016)

only_me said:



			Whats the dressage coefficient?
		
Click to expand...

Glad someone else asked that question


----------



## vineyridge (7 May 2016)

Unlike BE, the FEI adds half again the number of penalty points earned in dressage.  So a 20% deficiency at an FEI competition will yield 30 penalty points.  And because it's a fixed multiplier (1.5 instead of 1), the more dressage penalties you incur, the more FEI addon penalty points.  It's entirely possible to win an FEI competition against riders with double clears in XC and stadium, not because of the point difference in the dressage score but because of the added FEI penalty points.


----------



## be positive (7 May 2016)

Taken from the Badminton site.

The Penalty score is calculated thus:
(Average Good Marks Percentage &#8211; 100+ Errors) X 1.5 = Penalty Score
e.g. (75.6 &#8211; 100 + 0) x 1.5 = 36.6 (example below)
This coefficient is designed to apply the desired influence the dressage phase should have on the competition as a whole. This co-efficient is set by the Sport&#8217;s Governing Body (FEI).  The lower the penalty score the better.


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Still think they should have checked their facts...
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong, but it's a live commentary. They're going to get things mixed up- they don't have the time to google everything before they say it.


----------



## vineyridge (8 May 2016)

be positive said:



			Taken from the Badminton site.

The Penalty score is calculated thus:
(Average Good Marks Percentage  100+ Errors) X 1.5 = Penalty Score
e.g. (75.6  100 + 0) x 1.5 = 36.6 (example below)
This coefficient is designed to apply the desired influence the dressage phase should have on the competition as a whole. This co-efficient is set by the Sports Governing Body (FEI).  The lower the penalty score the better.
		
Click to expand...

That's correct, but it was instituted during long format days when there were two more phases on endurance day.  The sport has changed drastically, and I believe the coefficient overweights dressage in short format and in CICs, i.e. all FEI events today.


----------



## only_me (8 May 2016)

Thank you  

Results of final inspection up, Emily Gilruth & Simon Grieve have both withdrawn so far, everything else passed so far


----------



## marmalade88 (8 May 2016)

The trot up seems to be going well for most of them. Does anyone know why ben hobdays horse has massive feet? I mean it's obviously sound and at the top of its game, but they were quite eye catching.


----------



## only_me (8 May 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			The trot up seems to be going well for most of them. Does anyone know why ben hobdays horse has massive feet? I mean it's obviously sound and at the top of its game, but they were quite eye catching.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that too, lovely big feet  some of horses are feeling very well, interesting to watch their movement - only a handful are truly straight, a lot dish slightly or are wide behind!


----------



## Bede (8 May 2016)

Isn't Mulrys Error part Clydesdale?


----------



## only_me (8 May 2016)

Bede said:



			Isn't Mulrys Error part Clydesdale?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Supertrooper (8 May 2016)

I love watching trot ups, hope they put it on YouTube like they did last year xx


----------



## Thistle (8 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			I wonder if it's because there's been such a shortage of runs with lots of events being cancelled?  Riders haven't had a chance to get their eyes in.  The course doesn't look any more difficult than other years, and the ground and weather are perfect.
		
Click to expand...

The two main pre Badders runs are Burnham market and Belton, both at 3*. Both went ahead.


----------



## Clare85 (8 May 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			The trot up seems to be going well for most of them. Does anyone know why ben hobdays horse has massive feet? I mean it's obviously sound and at the top of its game, but they were quite eye catching.
		
Click to expand...

He is part Clydesdale  Ben calls him the #V8supercob


----------



## suffolkmare (8 May 2016)

[He is part Clydesdale  Ben calls him the #V8supercob [/QUOTE]

 Thought so! I was so glad I found the trot up on you tube! Love all the shapes & sizes, feet & footwear, lol!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 May 2016)

Clare85 said:



			He is part Clydesdale  Ben calls him the #V8supercob 

Click to expand...

Plus Ben missed most of last season with a serious illness. It is fantastic to see him back competing at 4* with the lovely Mulrys Error.


----------



## rachk89 (8 May 2016)

Feeling jealous of everyone at badminton and everyone outside. While they are enjoying the sunshine I am stuck fixing computer systems. Boo! Oh well can watch the jumping later and ride my horse.


----------



## Supertrooper (8 May 2016)

Sounds like JB and Lets Dance are ok, just very sore xx


----------



## Mooseontheloose (8 May 2016)

Going back to yesterday's thread about cross country,, surely what Michael Jung, Mark Todd, Oli Townend and some others prove is that it's not a matter of either dressage or cross country, that it is a true test of complete training of the horse. Far from thinking MJ is a robot, I loved the way he let his horse run and jump - and he could do that because the balance and training are unbelievably good, not because the horse is drilled into the floor.
Horses that are over schooled on the flat at that level will not stay sound - but the training is done correctly from the beginning so they have core strength and are properly developed.
The riders you see out during the winter show jumping at a good level are few and far between. Gemma Tattersall does her homework, it shows.
As do the other top riders. Of course Armada may kick some out today, but that's not through lack of training as can be seen from his dressage marks. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a clear round. I thought OT did just the right thing pulling up Black Tie, I wish one or two others had his horsemanship. There were one or two unpleasant sights that should not have happened yesterday.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 May 2016)

I'm sure it's mentioned every year but why oh why do people insist on taking barking screaming whining dogs to this event. I would have them removed. Must be hideous if you are at the same fence as them for any length of time. 

Watched some of the coverage yesterday but am enjoying catching up properly watching on I player.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			Sounds like JB and Lets Dance are ok, just very sore xx
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news.


----------



## teapot (8 May 2016)

Great news re JB.

The sj is on the live stream at the mo.


----------



## Kadastorm (8 May 2016)

So happy for Ben Hobday! Shed a little tear! Love him and his horse!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 May 2016)

Me too! Hope he'll feature in some of the BBC coverage later.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 May 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm sure it's mentioned every year but why oh why do people insist on taking barking screaming whining dogs to this event. I would have them removed. Must be hideous if you are at the same fence as them for any length of time. 

Watched some of the coverage yesterday but am enjoying catching up properly watching on I player.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thank you so much for this tipoff!! I was at a wedding yesterday and missed all the cross-country. Didn't think I'd get a chance to see the full cross country, just the BBC highlights today. 

To iplayer I go!


----------



## MochaDun (8 May 2016)

Just heard on live feed that Jeanette has some broken ribs and a bruised face, spent night in hospital but OK.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 May 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Ooh thank you so much for this tipoff!! I was at a wedding yesterday and missed all the cross-country. Didn't think I'd get a chance to see the full cross country, just the BBC highlights today. 

To iplayer I go! 

Click to expand...

Someone else helpfully posted the links to three sections in another thread in TR


----------



## Pigeon (8 May 2016)

Clare85 said:



			Maybe sudden change in temperature has had an effect also - it's been quite cold up until recently, so the very warm weather must make things a bit more tricky.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was there and between about 2 and 3 it was SWELTERING - really really hot and close. Quite a lot of people withdrew/retired at that point, perhaps that was why...


----------



## RunToEarth (8 May 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm sure it's mentioned every year but why oh why do people insist on taking barking screaming whining dogs to this event. I would have them removed. Must be hideous if you are at the same fence as them for any length of time. 

Watched some of the coverage yesterday but am enjoying catching up properly watching on I player.
		
Click to expand...

Quite asides from your point that it's flipping annoying and dangerous if (like previous years) they get on course, I just can't understand why people take their dogs anyway. It's a hot weekend - low to mid twenties, why on earth would you drag your dogs out in that heat? It's so unfair on the poor things, mine is laying on the cold floor in the kitchen right now, you could not pay me enough money to drag her around badminton this weekend.


----------



## rachk89 (8 May 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm sure it's mentioned every year but why oh why do people insist on taking barking screaming whining dogs to this event. I would have them removed. Must be hideous if you are at the same fence as them for any length of time.
		
Click to expand...

I know. Saw a lot of people that had dogs off leashes too on the TV. They should be thrown out for being stupid what if their dog runs into the track and scares the horse?

I don't particularly like dogs anyway but don't mind them going if they are well behaved don't bark at every movement and are kept on a leash at these events. You would think fellow horse people would have some sense.


----------



## Honey08 (8 May 2016)

Even worse, the RSPCA have had to break into 5 cars already today to rescue dogs in distress.  What muppets!  They probably had grandstand tickets and didn't realise you can't take dogs in, so dumped them in the car. There's even a dog crèche there.

99% of dogs there are fine.  You always seem to hear it more on the tv, I find.  We ALWAYS take our dogs.  They're not yappy, not stressed and kept out of crowds. We go to a lot, often camping, so they're well used to it all. The dogs come first, so their comfort and stress levels are most important.  For Labradors it's just the most amazing walk with 10,000 people picnicking en route! We left our elder dog behind for the day as she can't walk as far now, and felt awful.  We went to the grassroots with a friend who's dog did yap occasionally, and I'm not sure why she decided to take it really.  They do fly all, so the dogs possibly see other dogs somewhere  as a competition venue and get excited.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 May 2016)

AmieeT said:



			You're not wrong, but it's a live commentary. They're going to get things mixed up- they don't have the time to google everything before they say it.
		
Click to expand...

This wasn't on the live commentary, it was on the BBC website!


----------



## I.M.N. (10 May 2016)

I've just read this on Facebook and thought people might be interested:

Eventing is always suddenly put into perspective when a bad fall or accident occur and sadly for me and many more that was yesterday at Badminton. Within this sport everybody puts in so much time, energy, money, commitment- the list is endless and sometimes I do wonder - why? There are far more lows than highs but we have to work our way through, learn from them and continue working with the animals we love. Even though this lady is my boss, without being bias, in my opinion she is one of the most talented, stylish and understated riders I have come across; being at the top of our sport is where she belongs. Watching this lady go cross country can be magical and Let's Dance who she was riding yesterday is also a phenomenal mare with such a classy jump and so much talent.

On our T.V and the screens at Badminton sadly not much of her round was shown which was a pity as everyone in the riders tent and on the commentary said how amazing and foot perfect the pair were as they tackled the course making it look easy. Sadly Jeanette Brakewell and Bella had a nasty fall with only two more jumping efforts to go, the team at Badminton were second to none. There were 10 vets and many paramedics at one point giving them both the best treatment possible, so thank you all for doing such a fantastic job!

Jeanette stayed in hospital over night, broken some ribs and her face is not ready for photos but Jan is in good spirits, complaining about having to stay in. Hopefully she will be coming out soon and on her way home as i know she won't be being a good patient. Lets dance (Bella) is sound, just her neck and shoulders are badly bruised but she is looking good and on her route home very shortly.

There are far too many people to thank for all their support and help on the day, everyone who has offered to help with anything on the yard etc it is all very much appreciated. Luckily both Jeanette and Bella have walked away without picking up any serious injuries which I am relieved about, rest and ice for them both and they will be back out eventing before we know it!

It was posted on Alice Pearsons page via Daniel Alderson


----------



## Starbuck (10 May 2016)

What a lovely post. Great to hear that both rider and horse are doing okay.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 May 2016)

So glad to hear they are both doing ok. Hope they are both fully recovered soon.

Jeanette was lovely to OH and me when we had had to stop her X country due to a course hold when we were fence judging at a local BE intermediate class. It was our first time ever doing a real live stop, and it would be a GB rider! She was very nice to deal with.


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 May 2016)

Glad she is ok and I sympathise re the broken ribs as I have some too. It was a horrible looking fall and she had been going so well before then.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2016)

I have just seen these photos on FB. As we know, Ben Hobday and Mulrys Error stormed round the X country and were also clear SJ, but I didn't realise that they survived a very hairy moment at the Gatehouse New Pond.

https://www.facebook.com/ben.hobday.1/posts/1700776186851787:0

Incredible determination and guts from both, crashing out was not an option.

Go Wilderberry the Wonder Pony.


----------



## I.M.N. (12 May 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			I have just seen these photos on FB. As we know, Ben Hobday and Mulrys Error stormed round the X country and were also clear SJ, but I didn't realise that they survived a very hairy moment at the Gatehouse New Pond.

https://www.facebook.com/ben.hobday.1/posts/1700776186851787:0

Incredible determination and guts from both, crashing out was not an option.

Go Wilderberry the Wonder Pony.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing! I love the determination in the bottom left photo. Looks like Mulrys Error tripped going into the water, that would have been a very frustrating end.


----------

